# It's just the little things....



## UWSurfer (Apr 8, 2011)

I checked into HGVC LV Hilton (Karen) yesterday afternoon and experienced a few things that took a bit of the shine off what is normally a stellar experience here. 

No one single thing could even remotely be considered any kind of a big deal, in fact I feel a little foolish mentioning them.  However, when combined it does change the experience particularly when they represent changes from previous stays.  These include:

No welcome home greeting when informing desk clerk I own here.
No owner use of luggage cart.  Must wait for bellboy.
Bellboy delivers me to wrong room (while I was parking the car) and must move after unpacking food.
When asked bellboy for additional plastic pitcher I was instructed to call housekeeping.
No 10% discount any longer on mini-store items on site for owners.
DVD player not displaying or hooked up in bedroom TV, after card on player states that it's wired.
Check-in clerk difficult to hear and understand at times.
Starbucks coffee in room replaced by no name coffee service.
WiFi service a bit flaky.
$5 charge for receiving a small package addressed to me here.
No cute animal made from a towel waiting for me in unit.

Again, all of this is inconsequential for the most part but when taken together it just felt like the bloom is a bit off the rose if you will.   Today when I came in I was greeted very nicely and attended to promptly. 

I'm tempted to write the GM or the board to let them know I notice the change but none of them have an e-mail address to contact them by from what I can tell.    

Do I drop it or pursue it to help keep the quality experience high?


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 8, 2011)

My wife and I make it a common practice to provide feedback at each stay, usually positive, but always honest.  I have had an occasion to call Mark Wong, HGVC President, in Orlando and while I did not talk to him, there are staff people to take our calls and my concern was followed up on expeditiously!

We deserve notice and an explanation for policy changes such as the Owner discount at the mini-store - this is the first I heard of it...

It seems to me that if these things were significant enough to post here, they certainly should be brought to the property GM's attention.  Keep us posted on any feedback, please.

If we accept less, we will receive less.  

I hope the rest of your days are positive!


----------



## linsj (Apr 8, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> When asked bellboy for additional plastic pitcher I was instructed to call housekeeping.
> 
> No 10% discount any longer on mini-store items on site for owners.
> 
> No cute animal made from a towel waiting for me in unit.



I've never known bellmen to handle housekeeping duties.

The discount has been gone for some time.

The only place I've ever seen animal towels is on a cruise.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2011)

Some of these are spot-on and worth a talk with the GM; others, not so much.
-------------------------------
1. No welcome home greeting when informing desk clerk I own here.
A positive. I find unsolicited familiarity from "the help" to be annoying.
Especially annoying are waiters who act as like BFF's and sit down at your table.

2. No owner use of luggage cart.  Must wait for bellboy.
*Agreed.* I know how to operate a luggage cart. Valet parking is annoying, too.

3. Bellboy delivers me to wrong room (while I was parking the car) and must move...
Chalk it up to stupidity or the fact that he is just a bell-boy.
_But I wonder how he had access to the wrong room._

4. When asked bellboy for additional plastic pitcher I was instructed to call housekeeping.
Expected. Its outside his area of expertise.

5. No 10% discount... on mini-store items on site for owners.
_IIRC, I never shopped at one_, and never knew about it.  

6. DVD player not [working].
Routine. A previous guest may have messed with it.
Calling about non-working items is a time-honored tradition, even at Hiltons.

7. Check-in clerk difficult to hear and understand at times.
Solution: "What's that? Speak up, sonny. My hearing aid's not working."

8. Starbucks coffee in room replaced by no name coffee service.
We bring our own custom-blended beans and a grinder. <sniff, nose in air>

9. Wi-Fi service a bit flaky.
*Unacceptable.* Well worth a complaint to the GM.

10. $5 charge for receiving a small package addressed to me here.
*Agreed.* Totally absurd.

11. No cute animal made from a towel waiting for me in unit.
 Dunno. Never got one.
-----------------------------------
Summary: Make a stink about #2, 9 and 10.
-----------------------------------


----------



## JM48 (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree you are annoyed so you should speak up!

Most of the HGVC resorts have a weekly "owners meeting" ( not the "owners update" which is a sales meeting). If you ask at the front desk they should be able to help.

 We stayed at the Flamingo last Sept. & I went to the meeting I told them I own at Karen ave & I was told that I was more then welcome. 
I had a few minor complaints which were addressed right away.

 We did have an animal made of towels on our bed!

JM


----------



## GregT (Apr 8, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Summary: Make a stink about #2, 9 and 10.
> -----------------------------------



I had a similar reaction as I was reading the list --  I would note them as well if it was me, but I think these are the three items that should get the GMs attention and have them fixed for future owners.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 8, 2011)

I say let management know about ALL of the issues you noted.  After all, they are _your _experiences.  It shouldn't matter if other posters on this thread don't feel the same as you -- obviously those issues were things that detracted from your vacation, and the little things certainly do matter.

BTW, I am also disappointed with the loss of the 10% discount.  I believe the first time I noticed they eliminated it was last year.  It wasn't advertized too much (maybe that is why some here had never heard of it??), but it certainly was a nice perk for HGVC members.

And I, too, have had housekeeping make a "towel animal" for us (I believe it was at the South Beach location -- not on a cruise ship ).  Certainly not expected, but a very nice touch.

Kurt


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 8, 2011)

I concur, having a little discount at the mini mart was a nice perk.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2011)

We have had ONE towel animal at a HGVC stay. This is from our Lagoon Towers unit a couple of years ago.





While it's a nice touch, it's not something I've come to expect with timeshare vacations and it was the only time I can recall having this with any timeshare, including various HGVC stays.

I always enjoyed the discount at the onsite convenience store. That's one perk of ownership that I will miss.

All our luggage has wheels on it and, I've become very adept at getting around without the necessity of a bell hop. Still, when brining groceries into to the unit, not having access to a luggage care would/will tick me off.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll note that my avitar here on Tug is one of those towel animals I arrived to find at Karen.   Never really expected it, but it did become the norm to find them at stays here.

I'm here for my annual string of business conferences and conventions and as such I've been too busy to do much else...in fact I have to run off in about 40 minutes from now (eeeeekkk!)

I did learn renovations are slated to begin in August of this year and there is a model unit to tour during daytime business hours which I intend to do before I leave.  Also will note that with a tight schedule, I went down to the pool yesterday morning to do some laps and the pool maintenance man was vacuuming.   After a nice friendly chat he offered to stop for 20 minutes so I could keep to my timeline and I took him up on it.

Other observation I noticed, the gate is now gone over near the parking structure that blocked the walk between the building and the pool.  You can't even tell where it had been.   That area is now completely open and has removed one layer of security after hours to that part of the property.  Now I've always thought that it also provided a trap for those coming out of the parking structure trying to get back to the property when the key wasn't handy or if the reader didn't work, and frankly that gate was always loud closing so there are upsides to that being gone.    

(Oooppsss 35 minutes).   Time to go.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2011)

UW, even though I don't post here too much anymore, when we did own HGVC it was Karen Street and we always liked it.  

But having said that, when I was an owner, I always put in a call to a resort manager (at whatever HGVC) I was staying in if I had a complaint.  When I did I always got an excellent answer and a satisfactory resolution.  I also called when I received excellent customer service to let the manager know which employee did go above and beyond the expected.  

I always found the managers of each resort I called very receptive to hear from the customer.  So I wouldn't hesitate to call.

BTW, I kind of miss not posting here too much anymore!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 9, 2011)

ricoba said:


> BTW, I kind of miss not posting here too much anymore!


We miss your posts, too!

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> We miss your posts, too!
> 
> Kurt



Thank you. 

I guess I should post more often over here, since I do have a lot of past HGVC knowledge (I think we owned for just about 5+ years and had some great trips).

I just don't want to confuse anyone regarding any new issues, since I am not up on the latest and greatest.

I also guess that I have a bit of timeshare envy and feel sad that I am not part of this HGVC thread/board anymore.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 10, 2011)

ricoba said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I guess I should post more often over here, since I do have a lot of past HGVC knowledge (I think we owned for just about 5+ years and had some great trips).
> 
> ...



We miss you!  Maybe you should buy another HGVC, so you'll have a reason to be back. 

nonutrix


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2011)

nonutrix said:


> We miss you!  Maybe you should buy another HGVC, so you'll have a reason to be back.



OR just say you did, and no one will know any diff'rent.
_After all, behind this persona, I'm really Barbara Bush._


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 10, 2011)

*Pursue it*



UWSurfer said:


> Do I drop it or pursue it to help keep the quality experience high?



Pursue it. If these items bothered you (rest assured they will bother others) then it is important to say something. Most of these are easy fixes that the GM could take care of. You pay very good money to own here, you literally pay the salaries of all involved, so speak UP!! 

Just curious, did you ask for $5 charge to be reversed? If not, ask when you call the GM, and definitely do so in the future. 

-TJ


----------



## 7SeasLover (Apr 10, 2011)

Sometimes it's the little things that add to a great experience.  Mention them and they'll likely be mentioned at staff meetings.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I pursued it...but only after one other mis-step.   They forgot the mid-week cleaning which was due yesterday.

On my way out to my meetings I stopped by the desk to speak with the manager.   I was told that they were in a meeting but if I'd give them my cellphone they would call me.  I agreed and reported to the desk clerk the problem I had with the DVD player not being connected (per the instructions printed up on little cards) on the bedroom tv, the remote control being out and the missed mid-week cleaning.  He said he'd get on it.

About an hour later I get the call from Alice Hsi, Guest Services manager who told me her desk clerk filled her in on what I told him and they were sorry and would be working on those items today.  I then told her that for the most part everything I was going to complain about is minor, it it were only one or two thing I wouldn't have called and I've had very good and positive interaction with all the staff.   That said I went over my list & here's some of the replies:

Bellboy taking my items to the wrong room:  Shouldn't have happened, will speak with the bellboy.

After I tipped him (before I knew I was in the wrong room) I asked for a pitcher and was told to call housekeeping:  That shouldn't have happened, at the very least he could have called for you?  Do you remember his name as we'll be speaking with him.  (no I didn't).

DVD not playing in bedroom in spite of directions telling me how to do so:  We have our chief engineer working on it.  

DVD remote control not working/bad battery:  Chief engineer will take care of that.

Noted the Starbucks in the room had been replaced with no name:  No real reply to that.

Noted the $5 handling fee for my laptop having been shipped in: Given this facility is adjacent to the convention center, they get a lot of guests who ship large items through...sometimes even pallets.  The fee is to reflect that and goes up from $5 depending on the weight and size.  They apply it to guests and owners equally to be fair.  She offered to remove that charge and I accepted.

Noted the discount missing from the store:  That was a corporate decision and the local property has no control over that issue.

I mentioned that the smallest slight but something that built good will was the "Welcome Home" greeting when I noted I owned here.   In the past that would be stated reflexively and while not a big deal, it cost them nothing and builds good will. Desk clerk was new and will be reminded of that & to speak up.   

I again stressed I didn't have problems with the staff and cited the pool man accommodating me the other day and in some ways felt silly complaining.  She thanked me for the letting her know, noted I had about $28 worth of charges to the room and asked if she could remove them from my bill?   Why yes I said...and thanked her.

I got into the room a bit ago where two packets of Starbucks coffee await me, a bottle of wine and a notecard:

"Dear Mr. UWSurfer,

Thank you for taking the time to speak to me today.  As promised, I have addressed the topics we discussed today.  Please accept these as a small token of appreciation for your understanding and patience for any inconvieniences.  If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know.

Sincerely, 

Alice Hsi"

Then in the bedroom there is a second note from the lead desk clerk & a second DVD player installed separately in the bedroom.  It reads:

"Dear Mr. UWSurfer,

As you can probably see, the DVD is not usually hooked up in this particular television as there is no place to rest the player.  This is something we are remedying in our upcoming renovations scheduled to begin in August of this year.  We have gone ahead and hooked up the player as requested.  I hope that we exceed your expectations for the remainder of your stay and urge you to contact me directly if I can offer any further assistance.  

Kind Regards,

Bill Becker
Lead Front Desk Agent"

They sort of missed the point that there are instructions in the room to make the living room DVD player display in the bedroom and are simply missing the hookup cable...but a separately installed player is a fine solution to the problem...even sitting on it's side. 

Like I said at the start of the thread it's the little things...and they definitely came through on them when called upon!!!   HGVC continues to exceed expectations in my book.   Oh, they also are providing me a late checkout on my last day here and a tour before hand of the model renovation unit.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> Oh, they also are providing me a late checkout on my last day here...



But will they let you use a luggage cart, or will you have to call the bell captain?
And what about the flaky wi-fi?

-----------------------------
Whenever I've complained about some trifle at a Hilton-desk, they've been quick to offer to remove some minor charge... _as if giving me a quarter will make me quiet down and go away._ But of course, it does.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2011)

Indeed it is the little things. We went on a promotional to Kingsland last year, never intending to buy...but everyone, everything, was so wonderful. The tipping point for me was when we heard a knock on our door late one night. 
I answered and the man at the door took an immediate step back...so as not to be a threat. Then he said, " We just wanted to make sure everything is OK; your phone is off the hook." 
Sure enough it was. I thanked the security guard and realized that it had been knocked off the hook by our roughhousing boys, not 5 minutes earlier. 
Someone was doing their job! 

I just made me feel like I could come to paradise, kick back, and not worry about a thing. If not that, what is a vacation? 

So I bought. Retail. 

And then I came back this year and the desk clerk said, "Welcome home." 
And then we had guests one mentioned that one of the toilets was broken.
All I did was, yawn, take another sip of my Mai Tai and call maintenance. 
Then I upgraded. Retail. 

LOL   So kick me off TUB but I enjoy my purchase.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update.

While everything wasn't perfect, it does sound like HGVC management did an excellent job addressing the majority of your complaints. 

BTW, I never had wifi problems at Karen Street, Flamingo, yes, but Karen no.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 12, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> But will they let you use a luggage cart, or will you have to call the bell captain?
> And what about the flaky wi-fi?
> 
> -----------------------------
> Whenever I've complained about some trifle at a Hilton-desk, they've been quick to offer to remove some minor charge... _as if giving me a quarter will make me quiet down and go away._ But of course, it does.



I suppose I might have to call the bell captain but I have a feeling they may have me flagged for kit glove treatment so we'll see.  Normally I don't have enough stuff to warrant a luggage cart, but between food and some additional things I brought for work, I did. 

As for the wifi, it's been pretty good since my post.  The trick is the stupid wifi system they have here wants to re-direct you to their disclaimer page, check the box and enter the password everytime your computer has been off or out of range.  It's a pain and with cell phones which use wifi (like mine) it can get in the way of things.   I basically didn't say anything about the wifi as the problem seems to be more mine than theirs.

Oh, and the cleaning was done today.


----------



## jestme (Apr 12, 2011)

That Wifi cell phone thing is much more than an annoyance to me. I get "International Roaming Charges" ($54 / MB!) on my smart phone when I am out of Canada so getting data through wifi in the room is important. It's a real pain to have to go to the web page on a cell phone and "sign in" every time you walk into the room to get the wifi to work properly on it. They really need to change that wifi security process in all Hiltons. Unfortunately, the manager there won't be able to help much with that.


----------



## 7SeasLover (Apr 12, 2011)

Good remedies. Good thing you called. It also was a plus that you were very gracious about everything too. I'm glad to know that "things happen" and that a new owner, I can do something about it.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up -- it sounds like management handled this well.

I have often been pleasantly surprised by HGVC staff going above and beyond.  One example was at the Flamingo location.  When we checked in, the front desk person asked if we were here for anything special.  I responded that it was our daughter's 9th birthday and we were taking her to see Lion King.  That evening, there was a birthday balloon bouquet attached to a mug filled with chocolates waiting for her in our room.  Totally unexpected, and very impressive!  That really made her feel special.

Kurt


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 14, 2011)

I miss the 10% discount and I was glad for the heads up on this.  All has been very nice for our Parc Soleil visit.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 14, 2011)

The weirdness continued right up through the checkout!  

I did my run in the morning, made breakfast, packed up and got dressed in somewhat dressed down look of a gray polo shirt not tucked in, worn jeans, & tennis shoes.   I ask to see the model unit and the desk gal says let me get someone.  She radios someone who appears in about a minute.  He looks at me asks what I do and I explain I'm a Chief Engineer just finished up with the trade show.  He turns to now a third person standing there and says "construction?", the second and the desk gal all say construction and he says, let me get MY Chief Engineer.   I'm thinking this is pretty weird.  Then I tell him I'm an owner looking for a tour.   

Come to find out they have contractors coming through looking at the model to get a sense of the work to be done (cabinetry, floors, paint, furnishings...) and  mistook me for one of those guys.   

The third guy (not the Chief) shows me around and it's nice.  Lots of cherry wood cabinetry, more modern furnishings and appliances and solid surfaces.  The small closet and adjacent dressing bench across from the jacuzzi tub is now going to be one large continuous closet.   Showers are improved, and the sink fixtures are these funky stylish things which appear in fancy places now and again.   Over all it's very nice.  If I can figure out how to reduce the file size of the photos I'll post them here in the next few days.

Then I go to check out and the charges that were offered to be removed from my bill are still there...plus another $4 for a cup of coffee I bought.  I mentioned I had been told they would be removed and they did then and there.  

...and that was that.  A slightly weird experience this stay.  

Oh and no I didn't use the bell boy, I staged trips down to my car with a managable load last night and this morning so I only had my wheeled suit case and small ice chest at the checkout desk to roll out to my car.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, you _were_ dressed like a construction worker.
I might have tweaked their noses by asking if I could _rent_ a cart.


----------



## Harry (Apr 15, 2011)

*Great Posts; way to go UW*

UW:  You have come a long way since I recommended S.C Inn for you.  We are actually staying there next year after about 15 years absence.  You handled Hilton well.  They have cut back, but we should still get the service we paid for.

To Rick, glad to see your posts.  I also have been absent for quite some time.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Harry.   I've been happy with both HGVC and SCI.  I had a renter at SCi the past couple of years but they moved on and unless someone is interested in (my Tug ad) for a near end of June week & SCI, I'll be staying there this year.   

You should know they are beginning substantial renovations on the property and there are warning of construction noise and interruptions for the next few years.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 20, 2011)

Harry said:


> To Rick, glad to see your posts.  I also have been absent for quite some time.



Thank you Harry.  I guess we both welcome ourselves back!


----------

